# Motor moutha and sound



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

OK Im going to buy a motor mouth for my talking skeleton (No I dont have the tim ethis year to do my own boards) SOO I for the life of me cant find a small CD player with a line out jack, does anyone know of a brand thats has one, they show one on the website but I cant find one! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found this one here - the Coby website also states that it has a line out jack. Good price, too.
http://salestores.com/copecxsicocd.html

FWIW, I've been using cheapo Coby CD players for about 3 years in my haunt, as well as for music while prop building etc, with no failures.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Jeez, The Toy R Us has a jillion of em for 9 bucks..so does Walmart. All have line out and headphone jacks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a cheapie Coby CD player I've used for mine for a few years now. The particular model I have has a line output that works at the same time as the headphone output, which is a bonus as my Scary Terry boards are of the hand-made variety and lack the extra input/output that the commercial version has. MOST other CD players have a feature that disables the headphone out while a plug is plugged into the line output jack... the Coby CD player (at least the model I have) does not do this.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link O, none of the small cd players here- I've checked Walmart, Kmart, Target, pawn shops, and yes even Toys R Us, have the 'line out'. I was going to use a full size pro dj cd player to run my stuff. This will make it soooo much simpler. Thanks again.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

why can't you use the headphone out?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The headphone out runs an amplified signal to a pair of speakers ( in this case, headphones). It actually runs too 'hot' a signal for the Motor Mouth controller to work. Even with the Volume as low as it can go, the mouth of whatever you have the controller hooked up to wil remain open the entire time signal is applied. That is just how this controller is made. 

Great controller by the way.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

thanx for the link, the same thing here ive checked everywhere and nobody has players with a line out jack! Thanx again!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Isn't the headphone jack voltage on a mini cd player and the line out voltage on a comparable cd player pretty close to the same? I have hooked the line out from a mini cd player into the line in on a stereo and got acceptable results. I do the same thing with my ipod.

Speaker out jacks on a stereo are completely different however. That voltage is much to high and you would risk burning up anything besides a speaker that you would plug into it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are talking voltage and the main thing to worry about is impedance. Even if you don't know what it is, a 'headphone out' jack works on approximately 8 ohms. A 'line out' jack works on approximately 600 ohms. That is a HUGE difference. Now, can you hook it up like this on your stereo at home? The answer, Sometimes. Some stereo equipment is not picky and can accept the big imepedance difference. The 'Motor Mouth ' controller is however picky. You CANNOT run your Ipod with the 'motor mouth'. 

That being said, I would still recommend buying the Motor Mouth. It is a great controller, the synching movement is very good. Just get the cd player from the above link with a 'line out' jack and go for it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not trying to get into a "nerd off" with you, but with 'speaker jacks' the main concern is not voltage but wattage. 

Yes, don't ever plug anything but a speaker to those jacks.


----------

